# Installing Xorg without internet



## newbie (Mar 23, 2010)

So I'm a newbie to FreeBSD.
I don't have internet on FreeBSD machine.
I can't get Xorg the standard way [over the internet] as I have not configured internet.
However I need Xorg. 
I am running a partition with FreeBSD 8.0 and a XP Media Center partition. The FreeBSD CLI works fine.
Can someone explain how to download Xorg package onto my XP machine (where is the file on freebsd.org???). I will then burn it to a CD. Could someone explain how to mount that CD in FreeBSD and then install Xorg off of it? Also any suggestions for a WM to use? Where/how to download? I am having trouble finding specific info elsewhere. When I use the standard method, pkg_add -r xorg, I get the message that tells me it could not get the package. I think it is because I do not have internet. If I install from ports i get Errror Code 1 because I do not have internet.


----------



## newbie (Mar 23, 2010)

oh yah i have internet on my XP Machine not on my FreeBSD


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 23, 2010)

Then why don't you setup the network on your FreeBSD? You'd need it sooner or later.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

Which WM? xfce would be a good choice. Interface is easy and and it's pretty lightweight.

See if this helps:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11579
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10424


----------



## newbie (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a serious newbie. I don't know where to find the Xorg package for download on the FreeBSD website. I also don't know how to mount the cd and install the package using it.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea I can hear you roar. But you have to at least try first, and if you face any error you can always ask here with a more specific question.

Setting up network:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12516
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12560

And the handbook link I gave earlier. If for some reason you insist in installing from the DVD, mount it by running the following command:


```
mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt
```

Replace /dev/cd0 accordingly (if you have more than 1 cd/dvd drives). I've never installed anything from DVD, so refer to one of the link that I gave earlier.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 23, 2010)

newbie said:
			
		

> I'm a serious newbie. I don't know where to find the Xorg package for download on the FreeBSD website. I also don't know how to mount the cd and install the package using it.



I don't do this often, but you seriously need to RTFM:

# http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-install.html
# ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/<architecture>/packages-<release-version>/Latest/<package>.tbz


----------



## newbie (Mar 23, 2010)

I did rtfm and i just had a few questions im sorry if you didnt understand. I downloaded xorg.tbz from ftp.freebsd.org. I proceeded to burn it to a 700mb disc. I was wondering if this package is the only required package [besides WM] for a standard xorg install. The handbook does not tell you this. I assume it is however you can correct me. I came to the forums because the handbook does not tell you how to install from a cd/dvd and i dont have the experience to figure it out on my own.


----------



## newbie (Mar 23, 2010)

*Solution*

I found the answer to my confusion about cd/dvd usage. If any other newbie needs help, here's a link. I still have questions about the install that i am trying to perform, see them above.
CD: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html

DVD: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-dvds.html

I was surprised no one posted this...

MESSAGE TO OTHER NEWBIES: The answers to [almost] all of your questions are hidden somewhere in the  handbook!


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 23, 2010)

xorg requires some other packages as dependencies. To make things easier for you, download the DVD as it contains all the ports you need to get xorg up and running.


```
# make package-depends-list | wc -l
  211
```

And I don't think that covers other packages that are needed by the dependencies.

Quoting from a different thread:


			
				lme@ said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 
> ```
> # mount /cdrom
> ...



Do the same except for the gnome part, since you're not planning to use gnome. To mount, use the command I gave earlier.

But just out of curiosity, what's stopping you from configuring network on FreeBSD? In a long run, that would be a better option.



> I was surprised no one posted this...


Phew.. I was just typing all these and saw your latest post. Lol. Those are burning cd/dvd pages anyway. Your question was specifically on how to mount cd/dvd. Kinda easier for me to just write down a one liner for mounting.


----------



## newbie (Mar 24, 2010)

Answer to your your question:

1. I have a wireless internet connection and it would require a lot of configuration (as well as a lot of digging through manuals from the manufacturer).​2. I have a slow connection on my BSD/XP computer and I don't trust it with big downloads (It's an older computer).​
This is probably getting annoying: I can't find the download for the Xorg pkg. I have searched and searched but I can't find it. All I can find is the xorg.tbz. I have seen people make references to it in other posts, but I just can't find a complete DVD download.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 24, 2010)

```
wget -c -nd [url]

#  the above can resume downloads, perfect for
# dialup
# the below (example shows just "www" )can fetch packages you can "pkg_add" if
# dependencies are in place and it just "warns" 
# rather than "fails"

ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/www
ncftp > ls xorg*
ncftp > get xorg-  #if exists
```


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 24, 2010)

newbie said:
			
		

> This is probably getting annoying: I can't find the download for the Xorg pkg. I have searched and searched but I can't find it. All I can find is the xorg.tbz. I have seen people make references to it in other posts, but I just can't find a complete DVD download.



I was referring to the FreeBSD DVD, which you can download from here:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/<arch>/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/


```
[od@meh /mnt/packages/All]$ ls | grep xorg
xorg-7.4_2.tbz
xorg-apps-7.4_1.tbz
xorg-cf-files-1.0.2_3.tbz
xorg-docs-1.4,1.tbz
xorg-drivers-7.4_2.tbz
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-type1-7.4.tbz
xorg-libraries-7.4.tbz
xorg-server-1.6.1,1.tbz
```


----------



## newbie (Mar 24, 2010)

*The Errors...*


```
# mount /cdrom
# cd /cdrom/packages/All
# pkg_add gnome2-2*.tgz
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tgz
# echo 'gnome_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# cd /root
# rehash
# Xorg -configure
# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# shutdown -r now
```

I can successfully mount and enter the disk using that code. However, upon entering

```
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tgz
```
I get the message:

```
pkg_add: no match
```
upon entering 

```
# pkg_add xorg-7.4_2.tgz
```
I receive the message:

```
pkg_add can't stat package file "pkg_add xorg-7.4_2.tgz"
```
also I assume xfce files are on DVD1?


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 25, 2010)

```
[od@meh /mnt/packages/All]$ ls | grep xorg
xorg-7.4_2.tbz
xorg-apps-7.4_1.tbz
xorg-cf-files-1.0.2_3.tbz
xorg-docs-1.4,1.tbz
xorg-drivers-7.4_2.tbz
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4.tbz
xorg-fonts-type1-7.4.tbz
xorg-libraries-7.4.tbz
xorg-server-1.6.1,1.tbz
```

Try `# pkg_add xorg-7*.tbz` instead.

Just checked the DVD and there's no xfce. Guess that one you'd have to fetch the packages manually then. Or just go with the one listed in x11-wm.


----------



## newbie (Mar 25, 2010)

This is all the actions i perform after logon where is my mistake:

```
# mount /cdrom
# cd /cdrom/packages/All
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tgz
```
or

```
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tbz
```
and i receive error message pkg_add: no match
please help
do i need to make a new DVD?[corrupt DVD?]
i wouldnt know


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 25, 2010)

Well if the DVD image is corrupt I doubt you could even mount it successfully. Mine's working fine right here. You can always double check against the checksum anyway.


```
# set PKG_PATH=/mnt/packages/All
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tgz
pkg_add: No match.
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tbz
pkg_add: package 'xorg-7.4_2' or its older version already installed
```


----------



## newbie (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG!!! Good thing I double chekced before burning the disk [not]. I burned the CD, not the DVD files. SO I HAD CD1 NOT DVD1 problem probably solved should see in about 2hr 55min.


----------



## Handy92 (Apr 30, 2017)

I solved this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60723/


----------

